# First Betta check list?



## Lyonfish (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm getting my first betta today! But I need help with a check list of supplies. Also what's the best way to clean a fish's tank while putting the least amount of stress on them?


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Heater (if you don't have one),epsom salt


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

My first list consisted of the following:
3 gal critter keeper
SeaChem Prime water conditioner
Gravel
Cave
Plastic plants (changed later to silk when my fish ripped his fins)
Aqueon pellets
Thermometer
Heater
And, of course, a male pink pastel VT.

I might be missing stuff cause its been awhile and I've added things to my collection since then. X3 And I picked up a scrapbook paper from Joanns to be the tank background.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Check list. Alright here we go:


Necessities:
[ ] A tank that is at least two gallons.
[ ] Water Dechlorinator (Stress Coat PLus, or Prime are both good - a lot of people use both).
[ ] Heater.
[ ] Something for your fish to hide in (not the spongebob house as it has metals).
[ ] Quality betta pellets (both New Life Spectrum and Omega One are great).
[ ] API Freshwater Test Kit (liquid).
[ ] Thermometer (Glass or Digital...do not use strips).

Helpful things: 
[ ] Mini filter that fits up to three gallons (Tetra carries a whisper filter in this size).
[ ] More decorations.
[ ] *Aquarium Salt.*
[ ] *Non-perfum and non-additive Epsom Salt.*
[ ]* Rid-Ich.*
[ ] *A half gallon or one gallon tank on hand for treating infection.*
[ ] *A heater for the extra tank.*
[ ] Jungle Fungus Clear.
[ ] Mini siphon for water cleanings.
[ ] Turkey baster for quick poop and left over food cleanings.
[ ] Live plants for an easier fish-in tank cycle.

*Bolded items should take priority under their respective list.

Keep the cup that you purchased him or her in. This will be a life saver when needing to take out for 100% cleanings. I use a plastic spoon and tilt the cup to the side, nudging the fish out. They jump into the water every time, and I don't spill water. This is after I acclimate the fish to the temperature and water parameters, though.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Prime by Seachem water conditioner, only silk plants do not buy plastic ones, gravel and i like bigger stone it easier to do water changes, best heaters are

Penn Plax Cascade 
Hagen Elite Mini Submersible 
Hydor Theo 
Marineland Visitherm 

Most of, if not all of these heaters have to be ordered online or found in a local fish shop. Petsmart and Petco generally don't carry them. Good places to order are www.amazon.com and www.drsfostersmith.com
How big is your tank?
When you go buy first time make sure he/she doesn't have any sing of the disease. A lot of time you can get sick betta.
When you bring betta home i would suggest quarantine it in emty tank before you put gravel in or plants in case it will sick. 
I would suggest water conditioner Prime because it the best in case you have problem with your tap water- it most recommended water conditioner
Food : New Life SPECTRUM Betta Formula, Aqueon BettaFood, you can buy freeze dried blood worms which you can feed only as a snack 2 times a week . If you will buy blood worms make sure you don't feed him untill he will learn how to eat pellets. Pellets are better than flakes or blood worms but if you will offer blood worms they can refuse pellets then.
Buy aquarium salt at the pet store and Epsom salt at any pharmacy department as first aid .
Also when you bring betta home you need to acclimate him to the new water . Make sure new water temperature is approximately the same as his. I do it this way i have my betta in the changing cup with about 15 % of the water and i am adding new water about every 5 min for about 5 times. Always cover container to prevent him jumping out, as bettas knows as good jumpers. Also leave space between water level and top of the tank.
Give us update on your new betta 
Hadoken Kitty sorry i did't see your post as i am at work and takes me long time to write


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

ANHEL123 said:


> Hadoken Kitty sorry i did't see your post as i am at work and takes me long time to write


Lol not a big deal at all! If I was the OP, I would love the in-depth info you gave in your post!!!


----------



## motherpeters (Mar 3, 2013)

Don't forget a good thermometer. A heater is necessary, but you need to know if it's malfunctioning too. I recommend a glass thermometer that goes inside the tank.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

motherpeters said:


> Don't forget a good thermometer. A heater is necessary, but you need to know if it's malfunctioning too. I recommend a glass thermometer that goes inside the tank.


Ohhh this is good! If you're clumsy like me, dropping $12.00 on a digital thermometer will be a life saver. I broke three in a row, all within owning the thermometer for no longer than a week.


----------



## motherpeters (Mar 3, 2013)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Ohhh this is good! If you're clumsy like me, dropping $12.00 on a digital thermometer will be a life saver. I broke three in a row, all within owning the thermometer for no longer than a week.


LOL. I haven't broken one yet, but I haven't tried to move it much either!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

I've always used a glass one. And I've only broke one! xD so far...lol, idk how it happened either!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

motherpeters said:


> LOL. I haven't broken one yet, but I haven't tried to move it much either!


Ah. See I only purchased one to use in six tanks (seven when conditioning). So it got moved a ton.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

RowdyBetta said:


> I've always used a glass one. And I've only broke one! xD so far...lol, idk how it happened either!


Omg I know. This last one was in my conditioning tank. I took it out and it was broken. I took the girl out and cleaned the whole thing, but there were no glass pieces in it. I was SO CONFUSED. How does this even happen to me!?


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Omg, me too! XD I couldn't find any of the pieces or ANYTHING! Lol, I think Count Manzeppi (in my profile pic) was wondering why he got an extra water change. XD


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, sounds like you need a digital thermometer! xD


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

I bought a new glass one. I haven't broke this one...yet. My ain't I optimistic this morning? Lol!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Also good idea to test the heater in a bucked of water for about 24 hrs before putting it in the tank. Lets's you find out if it will hold a decent temperature , or if it is defective and leaching anything in the tank. I saw a few post when heater was broken and leached some fluid....


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Here is my list

1) Tank of about 3 gallons or more
2) *Stress coat water conditioner*. Sorry all you PRIME lovers but I hate the stuff - it REEKS 
3) Sand. Of course you can use gravel or none at all but I like the look of sand better
4) *Heater* - do not get one by TETRA or TOP FIN. Tetra ones don't work for crap and Top Fin - many people say they break or leach stuff into the tank.
5) Thermoter
6) oversized silk plant - I like them to be too big because it gives the fish something to swim through and rest on. Also some of the plastic ones are OK. I use tetra water wonder ones as floating plants and the bettas sleep in them at night. But you inda have to know which kind to get. Some are too sharp for betta fins
7) castle/cave/ect
8) Aquarium salt - just in case
9) Plain Epsom salt- just in case
10) Anti bacterial med like Furan 2, triple sulfa or maracyn 2 - just in case

Obviously the decor is my personal preference but a heater/theromoter/water conditioner are mandatory. you can go with a 1G but less space for the fish and more work for you in the long run


----------



## motherpeters (Mar 3, 2013)

+1 to Tikibirds. List looks good!

On another note with the silk plants, there was a thread about some of them containing metal in the stem, so make sure to check for that and remove it if necessary.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Additional items I have, I thought I may as well post:
Stress Coat Plus
River rock (I find it easier to clen than gravel and I like it's looks)
I've upgraded to a 5 gal critter keeper
AQ salt
Melafix
API plant food
Dwarf anubias
Moss ball
Reading lamp that I've clipped onto my tank


Btw, my heater is a hagen 25w non submersible but I love it.


----------



## Lyonfish (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the great advice and lists! I really appreciate the help. I should be getting the fish as soon as my mother returns from getting my dog out of the kennel (we just got back from vacation yesterday and he was staying there while we were gone). As for the fish itself, I know to look for a relatively active one, but if it seems to have damaged fins what's the best way to help the fins heal quickly?


----------



## motherpeters (Mar 3, 2013)

Clean water.  Frequent water changes, and the stress coat will help.


----------



## LillieCharlotte (Mar 20, 2013)

at the bare minimum I wouldn't bring home a fish without having:

1+ gallon tank
heater
water conditioner
food
floating thermometer
at least one plant or cave
aquarium salt


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

I know how sad to see in those little cups and how much we betta lowers want to rescue them but if you not experienced do not buy fish if you think you have to treat it, because the end can be sad and your mom will not want another betta. So just look for active betta with no fins damage, make sure betta not bloated, laying on the bottom of the tank or just hanging on the top, don't have white patches, white strings on the tail, swimming sideways...i can give more symptoms but i don't want you to be paranoid .


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I want to say about Bettafix, melafix medications. It has tea tree oil in it which is bad for their labyrinth organs it can clog up the organ and cause them to suffocate. You can use it in very low dose, but it very easy to overdose. I found this thread from Myates i want to post it for you guys:

For AQ salt, 14 days is the maximum amount of time they should be in for, 10 days is the average of what is recommended. AQ salt is for external problems such as ich, external parasites, fungus, fin rot, etc..

For Epsom salt there is no time period as it is very gentle on the fish, they can be in it indefinitely. Epsom is best for internal problems such as SBD, popeye, bloating, constipation.

Both are used the same way - 1-3 tsp per gallon, daily 100% water changes readding in the salt + water conditioner. You don't want to mix the two salts together. Some medications do not do well with AQ salt when used at the same time.


Bettafix is a watered down formula of Melafix - which has an ingredient that has been known to harm the betta's labyrinth organ. Many believe it should never be used (both Bettafix and Melafix) on a fish that uses the labyrinth organ.. there have been many cases of bettas becoming ill or even passing when exposed to the medication. 
I am leaning more towards improper use rather than the medication itself is deadly- as it's very easy to overdose on it as most people use smaller containers to house the ill betta in, and measurements can easily be wrong. It's a harsh medication, so one has to be very careful when using it. 

Bettas are sensitive when it comes to medications, as are most all fish... so it's recommended to be very careful when using any medication. Why most will tell you to try Epsom or AQ salt first as they are safer and easier on the organs. 

Bettafix is a huge debate in the betta world - I personally would never use it as there is just too much controversy to ignore.. no other medication (involving bettas) have this large debate going on.

The salts, General Cure and the Maracyn products are all safer to use, and do the same (if not more) that bettafix does. So do research before using medication, as there is usually always a better alternative. 

Bettafix is like those "betta water conditioners".. not any different than a normal water conditioner, but was created to get people who did not know any better to purchase their conditioner.
The medication may not be ideal, but it was created to bring money to the company rather than to help fish - they just wanted a different source of buyers as they were seeing people who owned exclusively bettas were not purchasing their Melafix. 


So all in all = AQ salt has potential to harm the kidenys/liver, but that is = ONLY= when they are over exposed, or exposed constantly. When used properly, AQ salt is very helpful and safe.
Melafix is not ideal.. it may not directly kill your betta, but it has potential to do some serious harm if not extremely careful.
__________________


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

This thread has been really helpful! *taking notes* I've been making a list myself on things to get for Shark, and the explanation on meds and salts was really interesting and informative. Epsom and Aquarium salt has gone onto my need-to-get list.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

If you can, I would recommend ordering Kanaplex online. Hopefully you never need it, but if you do, waiting two days for it to be delivered can be deadly.


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

I think everyone covered the checklist well. The only thing I'll suggest is to keep the cup the betta comes in because it can be used for water changes. 

Great job researching before you get your new fishy!


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

also I would make a checklist of things to look for in your new betta. signs of disease and such.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I also want to give the link for acclimation betta to the new water temperature 
Check thread #26 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=158401&page=3
And some of the symptoms you don't want to see when you buy a betta:
bloating, betta lay on the bottom, just hanging on the top. A healthy male have bright colors,long flowing fins, full fins. A healthy female is the same except for long fins. You don't want dark or discolored edges that are ''smudged'', any white cottony , fluffy looking patches on the betta. Not sure what else to add. Don't want people be paranoid. But sometimes betta might really look healthy and show symptoms later on. So that is why i always recommend you can put betta in the tank but hold on on the gravel and decorations. Because if it appears that betta is sick you will need to disinfect them.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

just want to add something about betta leaf hammock , it contain a thin wire down the stem of the plant which can rust,and pollute your water. You can easily fix this problem by pulling the wire out before placing it in the tank.


----------

